# Mapping - Not QAM, I think



## aardwolf (Sep 7, 2007)

The TiVo HD should be able to do what the Direct TV boxes do... Let's say for instance that NBC is channel 5. With Comcast Memphis, digital NBC is 205 and NBC HD is 805. All of these three channels have the same programming, just in different formats.

The TiVo should be able to map 805 to channel 5, so that I'm never watching the SD version of a show if the HD version is also on TV. This became very apparent to me when TiVo was recording the SD version of Ugly Betty as a suggestion while the same thing was on the HD channel.

I have a friend with Direct TV, and he said he just goes to channel 5. If HD is available for that channel, he sees that instead of SD.


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

That works great until you get to an SD show on A&E, History, TBS, TNT, etc.

I would way rather get the SD show than the stretch-o-vision version.


----------



## aardwolf (Sep 7, 2007)

That's why it should be an option... not a requirement. If you don't want to map A&E HD to SD, you can leave it alone while still getting the benefit with NBC.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Why not just remove the SD version from your channels I receive list and never use it?


----------

